# What do you think of me t-shirt.



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Sorry if in wrong section but didnt know where else to put it.

[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150524_125456_zpsf5lv9qxl.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150524_130338_zpsppmiht12.jpg.html]

I`ve got a couple of Meguiars patches to sew on the arms or at back of the neck.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I personally don't like huge logo's on t-Shirts, but great effort! Looks rather nicely done


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

20vKarlos said:


> I personally don't like huge logo's on t-Shirts, but great effort! Looks rather nicely done


Thanks mate. would you have made them smaller and put them on the breast ?

This is actually me second attempt, i forgot to mirror the PDF`s 

143 views and only one comment :doublesho


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I like the 50cal one:thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Like the 50 cal bud. Do you make these or how did you print?

Thanks

Sam


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Good effort, I did a few a while back and they were decent enough and lasted plenty of washes before the transfer started to deteriorate.

What I did do was cut as close to the design all round it as it looked better as you don't see the cream back ground. The fruit of the loom grey t shirts I found looked best.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I asked 50cal if i could have the PDF sent and they said ok. Dodo did the same and meguiars sent me 2 patches and a few goodies.

I did PM 13 people to ask for patches or PDF`s but hardly anyone replied which was quite poor actually.

I bought the t-shirts from amazon for £2.88 each and bought some of the iron on t-shirt transfers from ebay. Its pretty easy to do if you have someone who can work an iron


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

danwel said:


> Good effort, I did a few a while back and they were decent enough and lasted plenty of washes before the transfer started to deteriorate.
> 
> What I did do was cut as close to the design all round it as it looked better as you don't see the cream back ground. The fruit of the loom grey t shirts I found looked best.


I did cut round the dodo logo but not the 50cal. the t-shirts are fruit of the loom.

I`m going to have another go if i get any more logos, its just something i will wear when cleaning the car.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

bradleymarky said:


> I asked 50cal if i could have the PDF sent and they said ok. Dodo did the same and meguiars sent me 2 patches and a few goodies.
> 
> I did PM 13 people to ask for patches or PDF`s but hardly anyone replied which was quite poor actually.
> 
> I bought the t-shirts from amazon for £2.88 each and bought some of the iron on t-shirt transfers from ebay. Its pretty easy to do if you have someone who can work an iron


You can actually buy the transfer paper and print what you want mate. We had Christmas minions last year lol

My mum is into this sort of stuff so she keeps me right. She's currently working of mugs and cups


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Next to go on is my Meguiars patch, its just been tacked for now so its straight before the Wife hets the thimble out.
[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150529_111447_zpsa4ddiqmx.jpg.html]
I`ve got a couple i can wear now but going to do a polo shirt for best


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice looking good :thumb:


----------

